# interesting, funny or odd pics



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

I wonder if there will be someone buried with his computer logged in to AHB, with famous last words, ' I didn't know there was a way to get off this site"
I could think of a few.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2549505/Highway-heaven-Ohio-biker-buried-astride-1967-Harley-Davidson-huge-transparent-casket.html


----------



## spog (14/2/14)

Spotted this one in Munich over Xmas.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/3/14)

some corkers here

http://www.thedailyrag.co.uk/12-of-the-finest-double-entendres-ever-aired-on-british-tv-and-radio/


----------



## Mardoo (11/3/14)




----------



## nvs-brews (5/9/14)

Think i will start with some beer related pics
















TGIF!!! Only had 3 beers this week, gonna enjoy this wkend!


----------



## Dave70 (30/9/14)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/10/14)




----------



## Bribie G (8/10/14)

Just give me the ******* pancakes


----------



## Dave70 (9/10/14)

Bribie G said:


> Just give me the ******* pancakes


Goodness, Tony Barrys really let himself go..


----------



## Kiwimike (14/10/14)




----------



## zooesk (15/10/14)




----------



## spog (15/10/14)

zooesk said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1413347967.506173.jpg


Mother Nature is the boss.


----------



## nvs-brews (16/10/14)




----------



## spog (17/10/14)

Is her surname. Fuller ( shit ).


----------



## nvs-brews (17/10/14)

hahaha she looks like a rite slag.. u can just tell thats a english mag!


----------



## spog (21/10/14)




----------



## Mardoo (30/10/14)

TOTALLY GROUSE!!!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/11/14)

MONOPOLY MUGSHOT: MAN GETS ARRESTED WHILE WEARING SHIRT SAYING 'GO DIRECTLY TO JAIL'


----------



## philmud (11/11/14)

Putin's security detail. Guarding against Prime Ministerial shirtfronts in the classic cock'n'balls formation. Majestic and impenetrable.


----------



## Bridges (11/11/14)

Shirtfront hey, from this bloke...



I'd say the one on the left, but Abbott and left are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Trevandjo (11/11/14)

Unfortunate lighting?


----------



## philmud (11/11/14)

Bridges said:


> Shirtfront hey, from this bloke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actually he's camera left. That's right from his perspective so all's well!


----------



## Bridges (12/11/14)

Awesome maybe we can rename this thread. 
Funny pics of our P.M.



3 and counting...


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/14)

DIABOLICAL LAUGHTER.


----------



## RobW (13/11/14)

This is apparently a hanging glacier - as yet unnamed h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (13/11/14)

Look at poor old Kev in the background.


----------



## spog (13/11/14)

RobW said:


> This is apparently a hanging glacier - as yet unnamed h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm,no comment .


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/14)

Gates of hell?


----------



## bradsbrew (13/11/14)

RobW said:


> This is apparently a hanging glacier - as yet unnamed
> 
> [font=Times New Roman']
> 
> ...


Could call it Mount Elsa or Snow Queen Gorge


----------



## spog (13/11/14)

Ah,ok I will bite . It's the hole of creation,it's were dinosaurs come from.....I think.


----------



## SmallFry (13/11/14)

RobW said:


> This is apparently a hanging glacier - as yet unnamed h34r:



How about "Sally"? As in, my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/14)

spog said:


> Ah,ok I will bite . It's the hole of creation,it's were dinosaurs come from.....I think.


Thats where creationalists came from........


----------



## Dave70 (14/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats where creationalists came from........


Or what creationists are.
Such as the young man in the mirror sunglasses.

http://youtu.be/txzOIGulUIQ


----------



## Tilt (14/11/14)

RobW said:


> This is apparently a hanging glacier - as yet unnamed h34r:


The Icebox?


----------



## goomboogo (14/11/14)

The standard of the photography is poor because that's a **** of a photo.


----------



## spog (14/11/14)

tilt said:


> The Icebox?


Interesting that Gillard is pictured a few posts above,oops sorry is that Kev....umm


----------



## djar007 (14/11/14)

Jon snow could conquer it.


----------



## djar007 (18/11/14)




----------



## menoetes (21/11/14)

*PROOF THAT CATS CAN EXIST IN BOTH LIQUID AND SOLID STATES...*


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/11/14)




----------



## Dave70 (22/11/14)

I could just picture a enraged hipster instagramming / tweeting their outrage to other hipsters after skimming that sign.
If indeed they use those forms of social media. 
I cant keep up when stuff becomes _passe _or ironic with that bunch.


----------

